# SYNTHERGINE has strange new taste?



## amateurmale (Jul 24, 2019)

My wife and I have been using Synthergine for years.  It has always had that salty sort of taste to it.  I ordered 2 bottles 2 days ago and they came in the mail today.  Both bottles taste like regular water.  Theres a very mild...almost urine like smell to it but other than that I would bet this stuff is straight water.   The taste is not even close to previous bottles ive ordered over the years.  Has Synthetek changed the formula?  Or this possibly an issue of quality control?

Either way....the wife is in the middle of an Anavar cycle and she wont drink this stuff because it doesnt taste right.  Please help!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 25, 2019)

Have you contacted one of their 3 emails =>

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 25, 2019)

Have you contacted one of their 3 emails =>

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 26, 2019)

responded to your other thread , mine is the same lot # but the exp date is 00nov20 not 00dec20.

though like i said ive gotten mine from the pmstore the last couple of times , dont think that would make a difference though since it all comes from the same place?


----------

